

2014 Chevrolet Volt gets massive price cut ($5000) - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/cars/2014-chevrolet-volt-gets-massive-price-cut-5000.html

======
SeanLuke
Is 12% massive? This seems an exaggeration.

It might be worth mentioning that for the last year or so GM has had $4K
incentives on the car anyway. So really, they're just cutting the price by
$1K.

~~~
Shivetya
In a model year, sure. However this may be the last year before the refresh.
With the Cadillac ELR coming out, it is a coupe on the same tech, there
definitely needs to be more separation in price. Finally other cars in the
category (green cars) while not exactly the same have had cuts as well. The
Leaf by Nissan saw price drops once American production started.

I don't know if the tax credit (7500) has a cutoff based on sales, previous
incentives for some hybrids and diesels did. It most likely comes down to, we
need to move these now, we need to get the numbers up to get better discounts,
or just maybe the tech is maturing faster than expected.

~~~
SeanLuke
There is a cutoff but it's a long way in the future. The price cut here is to
compete with the Leaf and to push out of the way of BMW's i3.

------
umsm
This is substantial when you consider that a few years ago GM has been losing
money on each car they sold. I believe it was something like $200 per car...

